# Hi:0) I'm look someone whou can help me learn english:))



## agnieszka (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi, my name is agnieszka and I wont learn english perfect becouse I wont go to australia 
Here is someone who can help me?)


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> Hi, my name is agnieszka and I wont learn english perfect becouse I wont go to australia
> Here is someone who can help me?)


Why you want to go to Australia ??For higher study ?? 
If you want to improve your english then hire a tutor who can make you English good enough to communicate person.And it seems you are not bad in English ,you will be improve easily and rapidly.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.australiaawards.ph


----------



## bellaflora (Jul 16, 2013)

The best way to improve your English is to hire a tutor. The tutor will correct pronunciation mistakes, provide strategies for reading, and help identify writing problems.


agnieszka said:


> Hi, my name is agnieszka and I wont learn english perfect becouse I wont go to australia
> Here is someone who can help me?)


----------



## nsgill (Aug 11, 2013)

First of all hire a tutor and try to communicate with people in english


----------

